# Best leaders



## figaroR

Hi, guys. I'm new. Sorry about my english. :roll:

How are you thinks, what leader brand is the best? I used to use Channelle 7x7 leaders, but my friend told he has found very nice leader- Yamamoto's. Did you hear about it? Maybe I should buy other leaders?

Thanks. Sorry about english one more time


----------



## waterwolf

> How are you thinks, what leader brand is the best? I used to use Channelle 7x7 leaders, but my friend told he has found very nice leader- Yamamoto's. Did you hear about it? Maybe I should buy other leaders?


I personally make my own, they have leader kits online. This allows me to make them to the length that I want. Give it a try.

Welcome to the site
:welcome:


----------



## figaroR

*2waterwolf:*

Hm, but from what material are you make your leaders? For example, I don't know HOW make steel leaders.  That's why I used to buy it.


----------



## MSG Rude

Google: Invisilure

They work the best for me. Small diameter and very strong.


----------



## Norm70

i used rubber coated berkley cable. if your talking just about leaders for pike. I attach a swivel to the end. In between i usually take 2 or 3 red treble hooks and tie them into the leader with a palomar knot. slap the biggest piece of bait i can find and cast and wait. pike are like me they smell something good they eat it. usually don't matter what it looks like. If you fishing for walleyes, they are more like the rich snooty people in the US. They not only have to have to have good food, but it has to be presented right.


----------



## figaroR

*2 MSG Rude:* Unfortunately, google can't find these leaders. Can you give me a link? :roll:

*2 Norm70:* Very interesting. I thought, that all people from USA and in West Europe never make leaders. I thought they buy leaders.  Can you tell me, how you made leader loops?

And, in my opinion,a knot isn't a good factor for leader stability.


----------



## Norm70

no i make northern rigs all the time. i cheat i do not make leader loops i just tie swivels to the leader with a god polamar knot. I do not put any other type of protection from hits on the rig.

So i don't know if you would technically call it a leader, but i is very similar. it does not have the same flex as a boughten leader though.


----------



## waterwolf

http://www.make-your-own-fishing-lures. ... aders.html

This should help.


----------



## figaroR

Thank you for link very much. :wink:

But in the text I've found interesting information: "Even a perfectly tied knot weakens a line, but a wrong or carelessly tied knot can weaken your line or leader by as much as 50 per cent or more. A good knot, properly tied, weakens the line by only 20 per cent or so."

I knew this fack. And I think, that if we'll make good knot, it weakens the line will more than 20%. 
OK. We'll have ideal situation- 20%. For exaple durability of leader material will 40lbs. This way leader durability will 32lbs. Huge loss of durability!

That's why I use leaders without knots.

I know only two brand Channelle (Italian leaders) and Yamamoto's (I bought it 2 days ago, but haven't use it yet). :wink:


----------



## figaroR

I've used Yamamoto's leader. Today. Very good quality. I think these leaders better than Channelle and other.

Try to use it  :wink:


----------



## drjongy

In the Muskie world, wire leaders are getting less popular all the time. Heavy fluorocarbon leaders are the way to go...invisible under the water and actually quite strong and abrasion resistant. I use anywhere from 80-130 pound-test.

http://www.muskytackleonline.com/cg...ders&SHOP= &PN=Terminal_Tackle.html#a193#a193


----------

